# New Stack



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Okay, so I finally have a decent stack of Apollo! Zeus' stack needs work as you can tell.

Apollo 7 months

Head shot:










Stacks:



















Zeus:


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

OMG







they are STUNNING!


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Thank you! That picture doesn't do Zeus' coat justice.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Can someone offer my boys a critique? Or at least Apollo?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Apollo- nice ear set, nice masculine rich colors, topline seems to flow nicely

I am no professional but like I said they are both stunning!


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Thank you, he seems to resemble his father a lot. 

http://www.hausmerkel.com/images/IrsusVeraCruz.jpg


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I see the breeder you got Apollo and Zeus from is in TX, did you drive to TX to pick them up or did you have them shipped? Just curious. 

BTW, I see apollo's father is the father of another litter that was just whelped June, 22!


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

I had them both shipped to me. I also noticed that litter. I go back from time to time to see puppy pics. I'm getting some pictures together to possibley send her.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

It's really tough to crit them based on these pictures. You need to take the picture right alongside them, not from an angle. I'd recommend standing about midway down their bodies' alongside them squatting down so that your camera is at the same level as their chest. The shots you have shown here are taken from above the dog.

Like this:


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

GSDOwner2008,

Is there anyway you could get a front head shot of both Apollo and Zeus.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

oh, I saw your post in the Suggestion/Comment Box Thread, like said there only a few people are REALLY good at critiquing. I totally understand your fustration.

Why don't you try to take some more stacked pics of them and then post them- I know it takes some work. Maybe that will help and give people a better idea so they will be able to critique them better. Trying stacking them like you did Apollo in stack pic# 2-just make sure you are not taking the pic at an angle, use the picture Jaime posted above to help you if you need it.
Like I said I am no professional but it is just a thought. 

They are both absolutely stunning!


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Thank you for your advice, I was not the one taking the pictures, I was the one stacking the boys, off to the side. I did intentionally post both sides of Apollo on purpose, I thought that might help because you would see both sides of the dog. I have also seen shepherds photographed from both sides in a stack. I'll try to get some more pictures this week and post them, but I don't know if that will be possible.

I guess part of my frustration is that I have seen dogs that aren't stacked even as well as Apollo get critiqued. But like I said, I will try to get new pictures soon.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Like I said I totally understand what you are saying and you are very true about the fact that dogs that aren't stacked get critiqued and about GSD stack photos taken from both sides. 

anyways, I look forward to the new pics of these 2 stunning boys!


----------

